# June Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (21 May 2015)

Good morning everyone, and welcome to the June 2015 stock tipping competition entry thread! 

This month's competition is proudly sponsored by Pepperstone - The World's Leading Forex Broker.

Pepperstone is an Online Forex (FX) Trading Broker, providing traders across the globe with cutting edge forex trading technology to offer unmatched top tier liquidity, institutional grade spreads and the security of tight financial regulation. Pepperstone offers online forex trading through multiple forex trading platforms, including Metatrader 4, Webtrader and Apps for iPhone and Android.

Get started today and get up to $600 free brokerage!

Starting this month, I have decided to do away with the minimum post requirement to enter the competition. From now on, any ASF member can enter the stock tipping competition irrespective of how many posts they have made. I hope that change will encourage more entries.

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

2. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

3. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between June 1 and June 30.

4. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Sunday, May 31 to enter. However, in practice, entries can be submitted until this thread is closed. No entries submitted after that can be accepted for any reason.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Each month we usually have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!  

Please don't forget to post a brief reason explaining why you chose your competition entry. One or two sentences is enough (feel free to add a chart if your reason is TA based). If your entry is the same as the previous month and the reason for choosing it is the same then feel free to just post the same explanation again. Thank you!


----------



## drillinto (21 May 2015)

EZL

Euroz Limited (EZL) is a specialist financial services company. The Company provides a range of financial services from stockbroking to corporate finance, and funds management. It undertakes its primary business activities through two wholly owned subsidiaries Euroz Securities Limited and Westoz Funds Management (WFM). Euroz Securities is entirely focused on providing value added services to institutional, corporate and high net worth individuals, in predominantly Western Australian based industrial and resource companies.


----------



## bigdog (21 May 2015)

FAR thanks Joe

*Senegal presentation released by Cairn Energy released May 13*

*World class new basin play*
•Up to six wells commencing Q4 2015
•Selected 7thgeneration dual activity drillship
•Full block potential of gross mean risked resource of > 1 bn bbls
•Rapid appraisal of SNE-1 discovery

*AGM was held last Friday May 15*

*The Chairman stated at AGM :*

"We have a tiger by the tail and there are some very big discussions ahead. We are very confident they (the discoveries) are probably going to get larger.

"They eyes of the global industry are on us to some extent. These are our discoveries. Our boys at the back of the room decided where to drill those holes and I think the joint venture was surprised at our level of competence.

"This is a 30 to 40-year project. We have to be sharp and make sure we are not steamrolled. Cath is obviously a very nice person, but I can assure you she has a fair bit of mongrel about her and so have I.

"We might be the junior partner, but we work the technical data hard rather than rely on the operator. We can therefore influence the direction this thing goes.

"Once the SNE appraisals are drilled, the eyes of the world will be on us. There is currently not enough information out there to enable others to understand what we have. By then end of the year we expect knocks on our door. We've already had some telling us 'we can help you with this or that'. I'd say by the end of the year we will be getting some serious offers. If we get a serious offer we will look at that. If an offer makes sense, then we'd talk to our shareholders about that. Our job now is to plan for success and assume we are going all the way to production."


----------



## Melthar (22 May 2015)

SPL - Starpharma:  People seem to finally be paying attention to what they're up to.  When the good news flows, it gives them a nice little kick.


----------



## Miner (22 May 2015)

WIN for me Joe.
It is near to Sirius. Price has dropped to 13 cents. Hope it goes down more by the end of month so that my entry point becomes very low.


----------



## So_Cynical (22 May 2015)

*XTV* - thanks joe, the recent drop in price may give me an advantage here.


----------



## Purple XS2 (23 May 2015)

*LCT* - Living Cell Technology, a novel foray from me.

I'm not sure when they'll have anything to announce, or how good, bad or indifferent it may be, but if it's good & in this month's timeframe, could go bananas.

Thanks Joe!

P


----------



## Tumbarumba (23 May 2015)

FFGO please.  FFG announcement of iCandy spin off/IPO next month with $17.5m to go to FFG sharenolders should launch these options (22c ;July 2016)


----------



## Joe Blow (23 May 2015)

Tumbarumba said:


> FFGO please.  FFG announcement of iCandy spin off/IPO next month with $17.5m to go to FFG sharenolders should launch these options (22c ;July 2016)




Hi Tumbarumba, unfortunately options are not allowed in the competition, only FPO shares. 

Please feel free to enter again.


----------



## Tumbarumba (23 May 2015)

No worries.
PYL please. Canadian/Israeli/Aus. "joint" (haha) june announcement expected.


----------



## Iggy_Pop (23 May 2015)

AVB thank Joe. AVB currently doing a capital raising to fund development of copper production after failing to get finance to to do the development. Will be interesting to see the take up from existing shareholders for the capital raising


----------



## jonnycage (25 May 2015)

msv please Joe  Mitchel Services,  possible up turn in business


----------



## robusta (25 May 2015)

SRX Sirtex please Joe
Results out on the 1st hoping for good news.


----------



## Craton (25 May 2015)

*VAR* Variscan Mines thanks Joe.

Good results from fast tracking exploration of historic workings at the company’s Porte-aux-Moines volcanogenic massive sulphide (VMS) deposit in Brittany, France.

High-grade intersections from the first hole (PAM5) included:

31 metres at 10.4 per cent zinc, 2.1 per cent lead, 1.2 per cent copper, 105.5 grams per tonne silver, 1g/t gold from 236m (zinc equivalence of 19.6 per cent).

SP went ballistic on the announcement although an element of sanity has returned. I am expecting more good assay results to be announced, hopefully by the end of June.


----------



## Klogg (25 May 2015)

*ICU* please Joe.
Spin-off mis-pricing in my mind, think it's due for some love.


----------



## Nortorious (25 May 2015)

EGH for me thanks Joe. 

The chart looks pretty good for a decent run. I have been trading this one live and averaging up. Expecting it to continue to progress North without too much overhead noise to contend with.


----------



## gerkin02 (27 May 2015)

ete - Entek Energy thanks Joe.

After 6 years of legal proceedings, Entek has finally regained access to its focus ranch acreage (45,100 net acres) where 12-1 verticle well flowed 240bls oil and associated gas unstimulated. If oil prices continue to improve a farm out of this acreage could very well occur.

A 3 well drilling programme is due to start in July which Entek is free carried. Based on newly acquired 3D seismic, these will be the first horizontal wells in this area. Entek has 21,400 net acres.

The company also has about $1.5m in yearly cashflow from gulf of Mexico production.

With about $7.3m in cash and a market cap of around $12m, there is very little value attributed to their 66,500 net acres in the green river basin or their cash producing assets in the gulf of Mexico.

I maybe a month early, but there are exciting times ahead, even in a lower priced oil environment.


----------



## noco (27 May 2015)

I will stay with PRR again thanks Joe.

PRR have some come a long way with their C-Vac for ovarium cancer.


----------



## issh (28 May 2015)

*EGP*
ECHO ENTERTAINMENT GROUP LIMITED

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/queensland/state-government-will-reveal-its-preferred-proponent-for-multi-billion-queens-wharf-project-by-end-of-june/story-fnihsrf2-1227338784680



> State Government will reveal its preferred proponent for multi-billion Queens Wharf project by end of June




either June or July...


----------



## noirua (29 May 2015)

CGN Crater Gold - thanks Joe

It has terrific projects in Papua New Guinea and first mining started recently. It’s modestly targeting only 10,000 ounces initially, but at a cost of less than $400 an ounce. It potentially has a lot of gold to mine and it’s accessible. Everything is in place for this junior miner to move up in the ranks of gold producers.


----------



## Knobby22 (29 May 2015)

Difficult month.

HHV on the basis the dollar keeps dropping as the dire state of our economy is realised.


----------



## jancha (29 May 2015)

Hi Joe'
 TNG are due to announce the much awaited Tivan results and in turn the DFS this month.
 With these announcements I would expect MOU's to be honoured by one or two of the big players and the sp to reach last years high of 34c.


----------



## pixel (29 May 2015)

SOR for me, thanks Joe

Although today's interview has not yet boosted the sp, the chart suggests the worm may soon turn.


----------



## jbocker (29 May 2015)

EDE thanks Joe.

Eden Energy has been producing its concrete mixed with carbon nanotubes resulting in very strong and lighter concrete. The first of small commercial pours have happened and ongoing results from tests are proving positive.

The price has improved in the last month and might continue with any further new releases.


----------



## explod (29 May 2015)

KFE thanks Joe, 

Has been picking up of late and looks like a breakout in the offing.   I believe ion ore has been oversold and prospective newcaps very much so.


----------



## PeterJ (29 May 2015)

NXR for me thanks Joe,
higher lows,
sellers drying up
i am expecting a good move soon

Peter


----------



## nulla nulla (29 May 2015)

If it hasn't been taken, I'll take* SGP *this month please Joe. Stockland has been lagging the other A-REIT's in May and in my opinion it is overdue for a bounce. Some investors overlook their Retail Outlets and Offices thinking they are driven by Real estate only.




There has been a lot of accumulation between $4.28 and $4.32. I suspect there will be a run-up over the $4.45 level in the lead up to them going ex-div.


----------



## SilverRanger (29 May 2015)

DLS for some oil consolidation play


----------



## Sdajii (30 May 2015)

TPD for me again this month, Joe!

Same reasons. Trading below cash backing, promising oil wells in the pipeline, and any jump in the price of crude (or perhaps even without any change) and TPD should be laughing.


----------



## systematic (30 May 2015)

*AZK* Aziana, please Joe.

We were only talking here recently about AI, so...


----------



## Karlos68 (30 May 2015)

PEN......Cheers Joe.


----------



## Joe Blow (30 May 2015)

One day left until entries close in the June stock tipping competition. If you haven't entered already, don't forget to get your entry in by midnight on Sunday.


----------



## peter2 (31 May 2015)

*SMA* please Joe.

Price already going up and might continue upward.


----------



## pinkboy (31 May 2015)

MYE. 

Mining Services with a few job prospects in pipeline.

pinkboy


----------



## hop chart (31 May 2015)

hi all, newbie here. ESI please. started a little run should get good ann this month. good luck everyone.


----------



## VSntchr (31 May 2015)

*CAF *please Joe
Company has been quiet for a number of months now and price is sitting on the weekly up-trend support line. Potential catalysts include upgrades around premium funding segment, expansion plans.
Technically, if it busts the weekly ascending triangle it could go for a nice run.


----------



## Buckfont (31 May 2015)

Talga (TLG) thanks Joe, Talga is an emerging high tech materials company aiming to become a global leader in bulk graphene and graphite supply, with a pilot plant being developed in Germany. SP starting to pop upwards


----------



## basilio (31 May 2015)

TON please Joe. It has excellent grades of graphite and is well under priced in comparison to SYR which is next door. I think it might start to close the gap soon.

(Besides which I was too late to get in on my other picks...  )


----------



## myrtie100 (31 May 2015)

I'd like to pick MIG please Joe. 
It's broken out from resistance and will hopefully keep going.


----------



## Tyler Durden (31 May 2015)

AVQ please. Litigation appeal process over land mining rights started on 26/5, lots of speculation.


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 May 2015)

BCT please. Got some attention awhile back so might (never) happen again.


----------



## Faramir (31 May 2015)

Can I please pick ALT?

Pericoach should bring good news one day. ALT share price has fallen during May.
Hopefully it will rise during June.


----------



## tinhat (31 May 2015)

*AGI* Ainsworth Game Technology please Joe.

I would not invest in this company myself for ethical reasons, but I'll have a "punt" on it for the stock tipping competition.

I like the look of the daily, weekly and monthly charts. The price crossed over the 200 day moving average in early May, which might be a confirmation that the share price is in an upward trend. It's had a good head of steam since December 2015. The stock looks to have good momentum too looking at the weekly chart. On the monthly chart, May was a break-out month, closing above the October 2014 price.


----------



## investitback (31 May 2015)

South Boulder Mines (STB) thanks. 

Has been on the upward trend. Hoping it will continue. 

Thanks


----------

